# DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler - keine PremiumPanel Garantie



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

Hallo!

ich hatte mir einen DELL UltraSharp U2515H bestellt ( auf Empfehlung hier aus dem Forum ).
Beim Händler hatte ich ausgiebig die Daten studiert und gesehen, dass DELL eine Premum Panel Garantie für diesen Monitor anbietet.

Der Monitor ist nun 3 Tage alt und ich hatte erst heute richtig Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen. Dummerweise hat das Display ein dauerhaft rot leuchtendes Pixel
welches auch noch im gut Sichtbaren Bereich liegt ( ja und wenn man weiß wo das Pixel ist, sieht man es ständig  ).
Die Suche brachte mehrere Fälle zutage, welche ebenfalls mit roten Pixeln zu kämpfen hatten und das Display direkt bei Dell ohne wenn und aber getauscht wurde.

Kurzerhand angerufen, Problem geschildert und auch direkt von dem Servicemitarbeiter mitgeteilt bekommen, dass ein rotes Pixel nicht unter diese Garantie fällt.
Es müsste ein dauerhaft weißes Pixel sein. Garantie abgelehnt - auf meine Frage was ich nun tun soll -> beim Händler zurückgeben oder damit Leben.
Bisher hatte ich noch kein einziges Display, welches schon im Auslieferungszustand defekte Pixel hatte. Hat hier aus dem Forum jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht
und welches Display würde man mir Ersatzweise empfehlen sofern ich dieses beim Händler zurückgeben kann?


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Das ist eine Lotterie.
Wenn du ihn beim Händler zurück geben kannst (Farnabsatz?!) mach es.
Pixelfehler kannst du immer haben, herstellerunabhängig.


----------



## markus1612 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Einfach zurückschicken.
Dafür ist das Rückgaberecht ja da.
Allerdings würde ich den Mangel beim Zurückschicken angeben, damit nicht jemand anders den so bekommt.

Lass dir doch einfach den Monitor gegen einen neuen tauschen und hoffe, dass der neue keine Pixelfehler mehr hat.


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Eine kleine Story zu Monitoren.
Der Sohn eines Kollegen bestellte sich vor ein paar Monaten 5 (fünf!) gleiche Monitore, testete alle und zwei hatten keinen Mangel, er schickte dann 4 wieder zurück.
Ist zwar im ersten Moment aufwändig, aber man spart sich die eventuelle Wartezeit bei Neulieferung.


----------



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Klar, Fernabsatz -> Widerruf kann ich machen.
Händler ist informiert, ich warte auf Rückmeldung was man mir dort anbietet.

Mir ist bewusst, dass es immer mal wieder vorkommt. Allerdings hab ich bisher von meinen insgesamt 5 gekauften Displays kein einziges mit Pixelfehler gehabt.
Lediglich ein iMac hatte mal zwei Pixelfehler - sogar außerhalb der Garantiezeit hatte man mir das Display noch kostenlos getauscht.
Im Endeffekt wird der Monitor nun so oder so wieder bei Dell landen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Händler das ding behält oder so weiterverkauft?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Sohn eines Kollegen bestellte sich vor ein paar Monaten 5 (fünf!) gleiche Monitore, testete alle und zwei hatten keinen Mangel, er schickte dann 4 wieder zurück.


Nur das so ein Verhalten zum kotzen ist.


----------



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur das so ein Verhalten zum kotzen ist.



Klar ist nicht schön, aber ein Display mit "knax" ohne Recht auf Austausch/Garantie ist auch zum kotzen


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur das so ein Verhalten zum kotzen ist.



Würde ich differenzierter betrachten.
Leute die sich massenweise GPUs bestellen, um das maximale OC auszuloten würde ich anders werten, als jemand der ein Produkt auf mängelfreiheit selektiert.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Klar ist nicht schön, aber ein Display mit "knax" ohne Recht auf Austausch/Garantie ist auch zum kotzen


Davon redet aber keiner.
Und je nach Händler, wird dein Monitor wieder als Neugerät verkauft.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Würde ich differenzierter betrachten.
> Leute die sich massenweise GPUs bestellen, um das maximale OC auszuloten würde ich anders werten, als jemand der ein Produkt auf mängelfreiheit selektiert.


Sehe ich nicht so.
5x das gleiche Produkt zu bestellen mit dem Wissen dass man nur eins behalten will, ist einfach nicht der Sinn des FAG.


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



JoM79 schrieb:


> *Davon redet aber keiner.*
> 
> Und je nach Händler, wird dein Monitor wieder als Neugerät verkauft.



 na doch.^^
Er hat 5 Monitore bestellt um die Chance zu erhöhen mit dieser einen Lieferung ein mangelfreies Produkt zu bekommen.
3 waren Mangelhaft (Pixelfehler, fiepen, zerkratzt) und 2 waren gut.
Wie der Händler nach der Retour weiter verfährt liegt außerhalb des Einflusses des Kunden.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Also hat er doch ein Recht auf Austausch etc gehabt.
Am Ende wird dann gemeckert, dass der Account beim Händler gesperrt wird.

Aber zum eigentlich Thema:
Dell hat nen guten Support, den kann/sollte man bei sowas anschreiben.


----------



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber zum eigentlich Thema:
> Dell hat nen guten Support, den kann/sollte man bei sowas anschreiben.



War natürlich das erste was ich gemacht hab! Wie im ersten Beitrag steht, hab ich mich direkt an den Kundensupport gewandt - dort wurde mir aber gleich eine Garantieabwicklung verwehrt, weil eben lt. deren Vertragsbedingungen der Premium Panel Garantie nur weisse Pixelfehler 
anerkannt werden, aber keine farbigen sofern es nicht mind. 6 Pixel sind! Genau das ist es ja, was mich ärgert - am Ende muss den ganzen Mist der Händler ausfressen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Tut mir leid, habe ich überlesen. 
Dann bleibt natürlich nur noch der Händler.


----------



## DrSin (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Oha, hab den selben Monitor, hatte auch einen defekten Pixel, allerdings nicht rot sonder schwarz bzw bei blauen Bild war er grün.
Hab sofort einen neuen Bildschirm bekommen.


----------



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



DrSin schrieb:


> Oha, hab den selben Monitor, hatte auch einen defekten Pixel, allerdings nicht rot sonder schwarz bzw bei blauen Bild war er grün.
> Hab sofort einen neuen Bildschirm bekommen.



Ich hab von einigen solchen Fällen gelesen, in welchen ohne Probleme getauscht wurde, von daher war ich guter Dinge!


----------



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Dell gibt auf deren Webseite zur Premium Panel Garantie folgendes an

"Der Dell UltraSharp 25-Zoll-Monitor - U2515H ist perfekt bis auf den letzten Pixel. Aus diesem Grund wird er, wenn Sie auch nur ein einziges leuchtendes Pixel finden, im Rahmen unseres Premium Panel-Services ausgetauscht."

Sehr witzig!


----------



## Nequeox (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Eventuell auch einfach nur einen schlechten Supportmitarbeiter erwischt, hatte ich auch schon. 2 mal angeschrieben mit verschiedener Mailadresse und dann hat es funktioniert. 
Probier es am besten noch einmal und zitiere diesen Absatz und am besten redest du nur von einem Pixelfehler im sichtbaren Bereich. Mit bisschen Glück sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Der Herr am Telefon musste extra zu einem Teamleader und nachfragen - dort gab es dann wohl keine Freigabe!
Werd dann nochmal anrufen - der Händler hat sich bisher noch nicht gemeldet.

Man hat mich dann auf eine Webseite mit folgendem Inhalt verwiesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich ist das Irreführung, zumal beim Händler in der Artikelbeschreibung auch damit geworben wird, jedoch ohne Hinweis auf evtl. abweichende Bedingungen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Wo ist jetzt das Problem beim zurücksenden?
14 Tage gehen sogar ohne Begründung.


----------



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem beim zurücksenden?
> 14 Tage gehen sogar ohne Begründung.



Klar, kann nur hoffen das der Händler nicht mit "Sperre" reagiert!


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Klar, kann nur hoffen das der Händler nicht mit "Sperre" reagiert!



Eine Sperre weil du einen Artikel zurück sendest?!
Wo kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Eine Sperre weil du einen Artikel zurück sendest?!
> Wo kommen wir denn da hin?



Das machen die Händler mittlerweile immer häufiger um sich vor Leuten zu schützen die, genau wie dein Kumpel, einfach mal 5 gleiche Teile bestellen im sicheren Wissen mindestens 4 davon auf jeden Fall wieder zurück zu schicken. Das kostet die Händler mehr Geld als man glauben mag.

Dann gibt es zwei Optionen für Händler:
1. Diese Kosten auf alle anderen zahlenden Kunden umlegen (durch teurere Preise)
2. Notorische "Zurückschicker" sperren.


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Wenn er einen Monitor wegen Pixelfehler (kann er ja angeben, muss aber nicht) zurück sendet und einen neuen ordert, sehe ich trotzdem kein Risiko für eine Sperre.
Das ist ein ganz normaler Vorgang.


----------



## flipmode2016 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

DELL wollte auch nach erneuter Nachfrage keinen Tausch anbieten. Man hätte Vorgaben, da ist kein Spielraum.

Ich war ehrlich und hab dem Händler mein Problem geschildert. Retourenschein ist bereits da, das Display auf dem Rückweg. 
Leider fehlt dem Händler trotzdem das Verständnis, warum man wegen einem kleinen Pixelpunkt das Display retourniert. Ich hab dann einem Umtausch eingewilligt - hoffe das war kein Fehler und ich bekomm nicht ein bereits retourniertes Display zurück.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Eine Sperre weil du einen Artikel zurück sendest?!
> Wo kommen wir denn da hin?


Zu MF kommen wir da, wäre nicht das erste Mal das sowas passiert.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zu MF kommen wir da, wäre nicht das erste Mal das sowas passiert.



Wir sollten jetzt mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ich hab auch bei meiner 1. Bestellung bei MF direkt was zurückgeschickt und wurde bis heute nicht gesperrt...
Was MF allerdings macht, ist eben solche Leute sperren, die sich 5 Monitore kommen lassen und 4 wieder zurück schicken. Und das auch ziemlich fix(Was ich nebenbei auch absolut richtig finde).
Für die Panel Lotterie der Hersteller kann MF ja nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Wir sollten jetzt mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ich hab auch bei meiner 1. Bestellung bei MF direkt was zurückgeschickt und wurde bis heute nicht gesperrt.



Ich habe gesagt es könnte passieren.
Hab auch nur einmal ne 980ti zurück geschickt und mein Konto wurde gleich gesperrt.


----------



## Nydish (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Ich raff einfach dein Problem nicht mal!
Was ist daran so schwer diesen beschissenen Bildschirm einfach zurückzusenden?

Du kommst mir sowieso komisch vor in deinem "Computer Zusammestell-Thread" hast du auch irgendwas gefaselt von wegen "ich will keine Werbung machen".
Selten so ein Schwachsinn gelesen.

Meiner Meinung nach haben wir da jetzt lange genug Zeit zum Lesen und Schreiben investiert.
Schick den Bildschirm in den 14 Tagen zurück die du hast (Ohne Angaben von Gründen - da folgt auch keine Sperre oder sonst irgendwas) oder lass ganz einfach bleiben.
Check das Problem echt nicht.

Grüße


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

So, neues Display ist da - altes ging zurück!
Leider auch hier wieder ein Display mit Pixelfehler erwischt.

@Nydish Ich frag mich wo dein Problem liegt? Es zwingt dich ja niemand meine Themen und Beiträge zu lesen?

Nachtrag: eMail-Antwort vom Dell-Support.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn er einen Monitor wegen Pixelfehler (kann er ja angeben, muss aber nicht) zurück sendet und einen neuen ordert, sehe ich trotzdem kein Risiko für eine Sperre.
> Das ist ein ganz normaler Vorgang.



Nun hab ich aber ein zweites Display mit Pixelfehler, wenn ich auch das zurückgehen lasse wird das beim Händler schon verdächtig wirken?


----------



## wtfNow (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Kommt drauf an wie groß der Händler ist.

Den Dell Support finde ich nicht gut falls mal ein Garantiefall vorliegt, einzig der Kontakt ist nett und zügig.
Mein Monitor (optisch neuwertig) sollte ersetzt werden und es kam ein völlig abgerocktes Gebrauchtgerät an welches sogar noch am Gehäuse gebrochen war und extremes Backlight Bleeding hatte. Ging wieder zurück und habe meinen behalten.
Auf die Dell Garantie würde nicht noch einmal setzen.


----------



## Rat Six (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Hatte bis jetzt nur ein Mal mit dem Dell Support zu tun. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen hatte ich ein neues Netzteil hier, das defekte sollte mitgenommen werden, liegt, aber immer noch hier...


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Wurde bei notebooksbi****** gekauft! Seit heute gibt es dort einen DELL U2515H als B-Ware, ohne Hinweis auf Pixelfehler usw.


----------



## MOD6699 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Das mit dem Sperren ist auch einfach vollkommen richtig und legitim. Schade ist halt, dass viele nun verunsichert sind. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte auch er würde gesperrt werden weil er einen TV zurücksandte . Ich würde da auch den TV zurücksenden und auf einen weißen Pixelfehler berufen und mein Glück versuchen...


----------



## wtfNow (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Mache was du mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst.
Bedenke aber dass der dritte Monitor auch 2 Pixelfehler haben könnte

Oder Dell bestrafen und den Hersteller wechseln
Mein neuer LG hat z.B. die Zertifizierung "Pixelfehlerklasse I nach DIN ISO EN 9241-307", quasi Industriequalität.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Mache was du mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst.
> Bedenke aber dass der dritte Monitor auch 2 Pixelfehler haben könnte



Das ist ja meine Befürchtung, dass ich dann letztendlich mit einem Monitor hier sitze welcher noch schlechter ist als das Ausgangsmodell!
Gewissen? Naja, ich hab extra für das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket bezahlt - 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, Sofort-Tausch bei defekt usw.. das stimmt mich dann
immer wieder um, aber wirklich gut finde ich es nicht.




wtfNow schrieb:


> Oder Dell bestrafen und den Hersteller wechseln
> Mein neuer LG hat z.B. die Zertifizierung "Pixelfehlerklasse I nach DIN ISO EN 9241-307", quasi Industriequalität.



Sofort! Nur hab ich keine Ahnung welcher Monitor vergleichbar gut und in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse wäre?


----------



## wtfNow (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Das Panel vom Dell kommt übrigens von LG, vielleicht behalten sie die Guten nur für ihre eigenen

Eine Alternative wäre der Asus PB258Q, hat aber wohl das selbe/ähnliche Panel, aufjedenfall ist es auch von LG und hat keine Angabe zur Pixelfehlerklasse, also dann wohl 2 (Standard). Aber es ist bei Amazon direkt lieferbar, die machen auch keinen Stress bei Rücksendungen und verkaufen das weiter als Gebrauchtware mit Angabe vom jeweiligen defekt.
Ansonsten sind Monitore mit WQHD Auflösung auf 25" sehr selten, die meisten haben dann schon 27".


----------



## lunaticx (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Zum Topic:

Fernabsatzgesetz -> Schick das Ding eben wieder zurück, wenn du mit dem Pixelfehler nicht um kannst.
Wie in der Mail von Dell beschrieben, liegt sowas in der Toleranz ... ma biste eben Baum, mal Hund ! 

Zum sperren von Accounts in Shops:
Kann sich der Shopbetreiber vorenthalten. Macht z.B. auch Amazon.
Da es mittlerweile Mode ist ... Klamotten zu bestellen ... am WE anzuziehen (weggehen oder ähnliches) und dann wieder zurück zusenden ... und das eben jedes WE ... (Hardcorebeispiel).
Sowas kannst du als Händler nicht mehr in deine Preise einkalkulieren.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Klar kann sich jeder Händler das recht vorbehalten mit wem er Geschäfte macht! Würde ich genauso machen...
Dann hatte ich bisher wohl immer Glück - ist mein 6. Monitor und bei keinem hatte ich bisher ein derartiges Problem.

Den hier hatte ich mir heut schon mal angesehen -> Asus MX25AQ - in den Bewertungen gab es auch schon einige mit dead-pixel usw...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Wieso kaufst du nicht einfach in einem Shop, der Pixelfehlertests/Garantie anbietet vor Versand? 
Beispielsweise kannst du gegen eine Gebühr (19-29€ je nach Monitorgröße) einen garantiert Pixelfehler-freien Monitor bei Mindfactory bestellen.  Und andere Shops bieten das ja auch an. 
Evtl ja sogar auch Notebooksbilliger, wenn du mal nachfragst. 
Ein Shop muss selbstverständlich nicht hinnehmen, das der Kunde das gleiche Produkt mehrmals einschickt und wieder bestellt. Gerade weil eben Pixelfehler genau spezifiert sind und je nach Pixelfehlerklasse kein Mangel darstellen.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Notebooksbi****** bietet leider keinen Pixelfehlertest an, sonst hätte ich das bei der erneuten Lieferung auf jeden Fall gemacht.

Bei MF kaufe ich nichts...!

Bisher ist es ja noch als Widerruf gelaufen, da gibt es für mich als Verbraucher keine Beschränkungen. Trotzdem möchte ich das Verhältnis nicht unnötig belasten, um mehr geht es nicht. Wenn der Händler aber nie den wahren Rücksendegrund kennt, kann er auch nicht entgegenwirken.


----------



## flipmode2016 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Heute gab es Rückmeldung von Dell - per eMail!

Die Premium Panel Garantie greift nicht, weil ich das Produkt bei einem Händler gekauft habe welcher das Produkt wiederum nicht in Deutschland erworben hat.
Nachricht anbei - vielleicht ist dies auch für andere Leute ganz interessant welche ihren Monitor nicht direkt bei Dell kaufen wollen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Also wie ich schon sagte. Wer kein Bock auf Glücksspiel hat, bestellt in einem Shop der eine Pixelfehler-Garantie hat. 
Oder man lebt mit dem Pixelfehler.


----------



## flipmode2016 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also wie ich schon sagte. Wer kein Bock auf Glücksspiel hat, bestellt in einem Shop der eine Pixelfehler-Garantie hat.
> Oder man lebt mit dem Pixelfehler.



Man hat mir bei notebooksbi******* auch erklärt, weshalb man diese Garantie nicht mehr anbietet.
Diese Pixelfehlerprüfung bezieht sich lediglich auf die Prüfung vor dem Versand, sprich man garantiert ein Pixelfehlerfreies Gerät in den Versand zu geben, dies wird per Zertifikat bescheinigt.
Entsteht in den ersten Wochen, dem Transport oder gar während der Garantiezeit ein Pixelfehler, so ist dieser nicht von dieser Pixelprüfung abgedeckt und man muss diesen im Rahmen der Pixelfehlerklasse akzeptieren.

Ergo ist das ganze eine tolle Sache für Händler um Geld zu "drucken" -  der Kunde hat daraus nicht wirklich einen Vorteil und es bleibt ein "Glücksspiel"

Eine Pixelfehler-Garantie gibt es nicht - zumindest hab ich keinen Händler gefunden!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*

Natürlich schützt diese Garantie nicht davor, ob Pixelfehler entstehen. 
Aber ich habe die Garantie, dass mein neuer Monitor auf jeden Fall keine Pixelfehler hat. 
Ist klar das dieser Service kostet, der Händler muss das Ding auspacken und testen, das kostet Zeit. 
Mir ist es das jedenfalls Wert.


----------



## flipmode2016 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist klar das dieser Service kostet, der Händler muss das Ding auspacken und testen, das kostet Zeit.
> Mir ist es das jedenfalls Wert.



Mal angenommen es läuft ganz schlecht und ich erhalte trotz dieser Prüfung und Garantie einen Monitor mit einem Pixelfehler, so hätte dieser auch tatsächlich beim Transport entstehen können!
Der Service wurde erbracht und ich hätte keinen Anspruch auf Erstattung oder gar Austausch. Man müsste sich auch hier auf die Kulanz des Händler verlassen.

Unabhängig davon liegt wie in der eMail ersichtlich das Problem an der fehlenden Premium Panel Garantie, andernfalls hätte man mir einen Austausch anbieten können.
Wer seinen Dell Monitor also nicht direkt bei Dell erwirbt, kann unter umständen nicht gebrauch von der Premium Panel Garantie machen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

Also ist notebooksbilliger im Prinzip Schuld, weil sie den Monitor ohne die Premium Panel Garantie erworben haben.


----------



## flipmode2016 (23. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ist notebooksbilliger im Prinzip Schuld, weil sie den Monitor ohne die Premium Panel Garantie erworben haben.



Möchte man so annehmen, ich hab nun mal um eine Stellungnahme dort gebeten, weil ja auch in der Artikelbeschreibung dort mit dieser Garantie geworben wird!
Soweit ich heute am Telefon von Dell erfahren habe, gilt diese Premium Panel Garantie nur beim Kauf direkt über DELL! Über jegliche Zwischenhändler ist diese Garantie nicht vorhanden.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

Garantie ist ja da, nur halt nicht die volle.
Aber interessant zu wissen, was da hinter den Kulissen so läuft.


----------



## flipmode2016 (23. November 2016)

Genau darum gibt es diesen Thread hier - wer plant sich so einen Monitor anzuschaffen sollte auf jeden Fall prüfen ob er auch ein Gerät erworben hat welches diese PPG hat!
Jetzt möchte ich den Monitor natürlich auf keinen Fall mehr behalten und hoffe dass man mir einen Umtausch in ein anderes Modell/Hersteller ermöglicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

*AW: DELL U2515H | Pixelfehler*



flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen es läuft ganz schlecht und ich erhalte trotz dieser Prüfung und Garantie einen Monitor mit einem Pixelfehler, so hätte dieser auch tatsächlich beim Transport entstehen können!
> Der Service wurde erbracht und ich hätte keinen Anspruch auf Erstattung oder gar Austausch. Man müsste sich auch hier auf die Kulanz des Händler verlassen.
> 
> Unabhängig davon liegt wie in der eMail ersichtlich das Problem an der fehlenden Premium Panel Garantie, andernfalls hätte man mir einen Austausch anbieten können.
> Wer seinen Dell Monitor also nicht direkt bei Dell erwirbt, kann unter umständen nicht gebrauch von der Premium Panel Garantie machen.



Natürlich hast du gerade dann Anspruch auf einen Austausch, genau deswegen hast du ja die Prüfung machen lassen. Im schlimmsten Fall kannst du dann ohne Probs innerhalb der 14 tägigen Widerrufsfrist das Ding zurückgeben / Umtauschen.


----------



## Nydish (24. November 2016)

Oder einfach bei MF bestellen und nicht bei Notebooksbilliger - dat isn Schrottladen
Hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Saftladen gemacht. Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso du den Laden verheimlicht hast.^^

Sorry no offense und du musst mich deswegen auch nicht haten.
Schick das Ding zurück und kauf den Monitor bei MF mit Pixelprüfung. Die kostet 30 Euro und du hast einen ohne Pixelfehler.

Grüße


----------



## Desrupt0r (24. November 2016)

Nydish schrieb:


> Oder einfach bei MF bestellen und nicht bei Notebooksbilliger - dat isn Schrottladen
> Hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Saftladen gemacht. Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso du den Laden verheimlicht hast.^^
> 
> Sorry no offense und du musst mich deswegen auch nicht haten.
> ...



Schon Schade dass man Geld dafür zahlen muss um einen Monitor ohne Schaden zu kaufen. Wird ja immer schlimmer.


----------



## Nydish (24. November 2016)

Da geb ich dir Recht.
Habe auch nicht gesagt dass ich das gut heiße Geld dafür zu bezahlen, dass ich eine Mangelfreie Ware bekomme.
Aber es scheint heutzutage Mode zu sein. Und irgendjemand muss ja den armen Mitarbeiter dafür bezahlen das er den Monitor auspackt, testet und perfekt wieder einpackt 

Grüße


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. November 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Schon Schade dass man Geld dafür zahlen muss um einen Monitor ohne Schaden zu kaufen. Wird ja immer schlimmer.


Klar, aber irgendwo haben die Hersteller da eher die Schuld.
MF bestellt 100 Geräte bei einem Hersteller. 
Bei IPS Panels haben schätzungsweise ~20% davon Pixelfehler(bei manchen Panelherstellern mehr, bei anderen weniger).
Jetzt müsste MF theoretisch jeden Monitor auspacken, von einem Mitarbeiter begutachten lassen und wieder einpacken.
Das verursacht nunmal Kosten. 
Also geht man hin und bietet das als "Zusatzleistung" gegen Geld an. Irgendwo muss das Geld dafür ja wieder reinkommen.
Von dem Monitorhersteller, der es eigentlich verbockt hat, werden sie es wohl nicht bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2016)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Bei IPS Panels haben schätzungsweise ~20% davon Pixelfehler(bei manchen Panelherstellern mehr, bei anderen weniger).


Andere Panelhersteller bei IPS?


----------



## flipmode2016 (24. November 2016)

Im Endeffekt ist es völlig egal wo ich einen "Dell" UltraSharp Monitor kaufe, wenn die Premium Panel Garantie über einen Dritthändler nicht gewährt wird, da hilft mir auch der Aufpreispflichtige Service bei MF nichts!
Wozu eigentlich den Aufpreis bezahlen wenn ich innerhalb der 14 Tage Rückgaberecht das Gerät bei einem Pixelfehler zurückgehen lassen kann, ohne dass Kosten für mich entstehen?
Entsteht der Pixelfehler später, hilft mir diese Prüfung absolut nichts! 
Es gibt nur einen Vorteil - wenn ich den Monitor dringend benötige kann ich unter Umständen darauf zählen, dass dieser zu 80% ohne Pixelfehler ankommt.




dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Klar, aber irgendwo haben die Hersteller da eher die Schuld.



Ich sehe das Problem eher in der Norm, nach welcher die Hersteller agieren und besonders die fehlende Informationspolitik dem Kunden gegenüber beim Monitorkauf. 
Von Pixelfehlerklasse hört man meist erst, wenn man davon betroffen ist!


----------



## flipmode2016 (25. November 2016)

Möchte hier nochmal einhake! Auch der zweite Monitor geht zurück.
Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, gibt es nur wenige 25" WQHD Monitore, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich 27" brauche wollte ich fragen ob meine GTX1070  auch mit größeren Displays noch zurechtkommt, oder ich da unter Umständen schon
runterschrauben muss?

System: 
Intel i7 6700k
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 1070 8G Super Jetstream

Zocken -> Cities, Mafia und evtl. den ein oder anderen Shooter.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Die Grösse hat nichts mit der nötigen Leistung zu tun, da ist nur die Auflösung entscheidend.


----------



## Desrupt0r (25. November 2016)

flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Möchte hier nochmal einhake! Auch der zweite Monitor geht zurück.
> Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, gibt es nur wenige 25" WQHD Monitore, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich 27" brauche wollte ich fragen ob meine GTX1070  auch mit größeren Displays noch zurechtkommt, oder ich da unter Umständen schon
> runterschrauben muss?
> 
> ...



Die Frage hat mich zum schmunzeln gebracht, danke dafür. Bei stärkeren Monitoren ist nur die Auflösung entscheidend, die Größe spielt keine Rolle!


----------



## pain474 (25. November 2016)

Nicht die Größe ist für die Leistung entscheidend... Wo hab ich das schonmal gehört?


----------



## flipmode2016 (25. November 2016)

Sorry, ich hab die Frage falsch gestellt!
Ich wollte wissen, ob die GTX1070 genügend Leistung für einen  27" 4K Monitor aufbringen kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2016)

Die Frage kann man nicht mit ja oder nein beantworten. 
Klar isses möglich, ist alle eine Frage der Grafikeinstellungen und den Ansprüchen. Wenn dir 60FPS bei eher "hohen" statt "ultra" Details reichen, sollte das meistens passen. 
Man könnte nur gegen fragen, welche GPU`s denn noch "geeigneter" wären. 
Da gibts momentan nur die 1080. Und da die 1070 nicht so viel langsamer ist, kann man wohl pauschal sagen "ja". 
Allerdings ist WQHD mMn momentan der perfekte Sweetspot zwischen Auflösung und FPS.


----------



## flipmode2016 (30. November 2016)

Für den Fall, dass man hier noch mitliest!

Ich hatte es irgendwie nicht glauben können und bei Ama** nun ein 3. mal den DELL U2515H bestellt.
Tja, was soll ich sagen? Diesmal befindet sich ein 3mm x 3mm großes Fussel /Staubkorn im Display


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2016)

Warum du nicht einfach mein Tipp anwendest und ein Shop nutzt mit Pixelcheck. Da hättest du auch keinen mit Dreck hinterm Display bekommen.
Tja, blöd gelaufen, Lerneffekt aber anscheinend trotzdem 0.


----------



## Desrupt0r (30. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Warum du nicht einfach mein Tipp anwendest und ein Shop nutzt mit Pixelcheck. Da hättest du auch keinen mit Dreck hinterm Display bekommen.
> Tja, blöd gelaufen, Lerneffekt aber anscheinend trotzdem 0.



Nach dem zweiten Monitor hätte ich mir dann doch auch so einen Pixelcheck gekauft. Ich werde jetzt glaube ich auch Reseller, einfach kaputte Bildschirme verkaufen und wenn keiner was sagt ist es egal, falls es Beschwerden gibt einfach einen Pixelcheck für 50€ draufballern, Profit!

Schau das du denn jetzt noch einmal zurückschicken kannst und anschließend kauf dir diesen Bildschirm lokal oder kauft dir einfach einen Pixelcheck. Lächerlich finde ich es trotzdem...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2016)

Es ist aber nun mal so. 
Die Pixelfehlerklassen haben nicht die Shops erfunden. 
Man hat sie in der jeweiligen Klasse einfach hinzunehmen. 
Wenn man das nicht möchte gibts 3 Wege. 

- Ein Monitor mit einer besseren Pixelfehlerklasse kaufen 
- Bei einem Händler kaufen, der den Service anbietet, das Gerät auf Pixelfehler zu überprüfen vor dem Kauf 
- Glück haben 

Wer sich für letzteren Weg entscheidet, muss einfach damit Leben (dies gilt natürlich nicht für Dreck im Display!). 


Und für 19€ bzw 29€ (nicht 50!) ist das nicht der Rede wert. Alternativ im Lokal kaufen, dort konnte ich auch kostenlos den Monitor im Laden auspacken und vorher schauen, ob er Pixelfehler hat. Nicht jedes Lokal wird das anbieten, damals bei Medimax war das allerdings möglich.


----------



## flipmode2016 (30. November 2016)

Bei Amaz** war die Rückgabe zumindest unkompliziert - Monitor ist auf dem Rückweg.

Ich sehe das wie Desrupt0r, es lächerlich eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen ZU MÜSSEN nur um sicher zu sein dass man keinen Schrott zugesandt bekommt.
Pixelfehlerklasse hin oder her, ein derart großer Staubeinschluss sollte durch keine Qualitätskontrolle rutschen.

Hier im Ladenlokal kaufen? MediaMarkt und Saturn führen dieses Modell hier nicht mehr, wegen extrem hoher RMA-Quote!
Ich schwenke dann wohl lieber um -> Höherwertigeres Gerät mit niedriger Pixelfehlerklasse.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2016)

flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Bei Amaz** war die Rückgabe zumindest unkompliziert - Monitor ist auf dem Rückweg.



Das stimmt, mit Amazon hat man diesbezüglich selten Probleme. 



flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie Desrupt0r, es lächerlich eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen ZU MÜSSEN nur um sicher zu sein dass man keinen Schrott zugesandt bekommt.



Wie gesagt, musst du ja nicht. Monitor mit höherer Klasse kaufen ist die Alternative. 



flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Pixelfehlerklasse hin oder her, ein derart großer Staubeinschluss sollte durch keine Qualitätskontrolle rutschen.



Qualitätskontrollen werden in fast allen Fällen per Stichprobe gemacht. Es wäre gar nicht möglich, jeden einzelnen Monitor in der Fabrik zu kontrollieren. 
Bzw würde dadurch der Preis des Monitors extrem nach oben gehen, die Kosten für die Endkontrolle wird sicher nicht der Hersteller selber tragen wollen. 



flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Hier im Ladenlokal kaufen? MediaMarkt und Saturn führen dieses Modell hier nicht mehr, wegen extrem hoher RMA-Quote!
> Ich schwenke dann wohl lieber um -> Höherwertigeres Gerät mit niedriger Pixelfehlerklasse.



Nur mal so, der Pixelcheck wäre die günstigere Möglichkeit gewesen, aber Sturheit scheint hier keine Grenzen zu kennen.


----------



## flipmode2016 (30. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nur mal so, der Pixelcheck wäre die günstigere Möglichkeit gewesen, aber Sturheit scheint hier keine Grenzen zu kennen.



Das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal! Dieser Check garantiert ja nur, dass der Monitor den Händler überprüft verlässt. Unterwegs kann es aber trotzdem noch
zu einem defekt kommen und man hat letztendlich das selbe Problem als hätte man den Monitor ohne Check gekauft. Wer sich die Bewertungen von Mindfactory durchliest
findet dort mehrere solche Fälle - einige Kunden unterstellen sogar ein bloßes öffnen/verschließen der Verpackung. Ohne derartige Bewertungen, hätte ich es sogar versucht!


----------



## flipmode2016 (2. Dezember 2016)

Update!

Monitorkauf vor Ort gestaltet sich schwierig - es sind kaum Modelle mit QHD Auflösung vorhanden. MediaMarkt hatte einen einzigen -> ASUS PB278QR
Das Gerät aus der Verpackung holen und im Laden testen wollte man nicht, weil der identische Monitor bereits einmal als Ausstellungsstück vorhanden sei.

Dem Verkäufer erklärt worum es ging, Pixelfehler angesprochen und man merkt direkt eine gewisse "Anspannung". Man hat mir aber versichert, dass ASUS einen guten Support hat, für den Fall
das etwas defekt sein könnte und auch im Markt ist man sehr kulant. Den Monitor hatte ich für 415€ mitgenommen, obwohl ich einige Rezensionen dazu gelesen hatte und auch es hier auch schon einige Negative Vorfälle gab.

Also Monitor angeschlossen -> dauerhaft grünes Pixel auf schwarzem Hintergrund, was mir aber soweit egal ist.
Allerdings hat der Monitor vermutlich auch Schmutz im Display, oder es ist ebenfalls ein Pixeldefekt welches sich über 5 Pixel erstreckt.

Anruf bei ASUS -> Beim Händler umtauschen oder das Gerät auf eigene Kosten einsenden und auch auf eigene Kosten reparieren lassen.
MediaMarkt -> Wir haben besagtes Modell nicht mehr im Geschäft, zur Prüfung sollte der Monitor im Markt abgegeben werden.

Auch hier bleibt nicht mehr als ein Widerruf


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. Dezember 2016)

Hast mittlerweile einen Monitor ohne Schaden?


----------

